# WoW mit Wlan spielen (Raids, PvP!)



## Zimpe (20. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich hatte erst vor mir ein Lan Kabel durch mein Haus zu legen, aber werde wegen der hohen Kosten doch eher auf Wlan umschwenken.
Das Lankabel sollte zu einem neuen Raum führen, in dem mein neuer PC stehen soll.
Ich habe ein 32.000 Internet und würde mir als Wlan Stick diesen kaufen: http://www.amazon.de/D-Link-DWA-140-Wireless-N-Stick-Mbit/dp/B000RZGJMQ/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
Nun ist die frage, ob WoW damit gut spielbar ist. Ich möchte PvP spielen und auch im 10er und 25er raiden.
Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen mit WoW+Wlan?
Der Empfang wäre bei mir sehr gut und die Geschwindigkeit sollte ja auch stimmen. Ich habs mit meinem Laptop schon ausprobiert und komme auf 15-30ms beim Questen.

Zimpe


----------



## Tikume (20. Juni 2011)

Von WLan Sticks halte ich wenig. Lieber ne Karte + Antenne.


----------



## Sabito (20. Juni 2011)

Wie groß ist die Entfernung zum Router? Also in welchem Stock würdest du Spielen?


----------



## Joyce86 (20. Juni 2011)

also ich spiel auch mit wlan,haben aber nur dsl 2000,aber habe NIE lags und noch nie probleme gehabt,imemr ne latenz von 50.in großstädten isses teilweise sogar so,dass wlan besser als lan is ^^ kenne viele die mir das des öfteren bestätigt haben


----------



## Felix^^ (20. Juni 2011)

Joyce86 schrieb:


> also ich spiel auch mit wlan,haben aber nur dsl 2000,aber habe NIE lags und noch nie probleme gehabt,imemr ne latenz von 50.in großstädten isses teilweise sogar so,dass wlan besser als lan is ^^ kenne viele die mir das des öfteren bestätigt haben



In wie fern kann ein störbares Funknetz besser sein als ein Kabelnetz?


----------



## Zimpe (20. Juni 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Wie groß ist die Entfernung zum Router? Also in welchem Stock würdest du Spielen?



Der Wlan Empfang muss durch 1 und 1/2 Decke durch, quer durchs haus.
Hört sich erst sehr kompliziert an, der wlan empfang war auf meinem Laptop aber dauerhaft zwischen 4von5 und 5von5 Balken.


----------



## Arosk (20. Juni 2011)

Karte + Antenne... Störung gibts immer wieder, das ist normal, hält sich aber im Rahmen.

Karte hab ich mir die geholt: http://www.amazon.de...ref=oss_product Kaufgrund war vor allem das sie mit Windows 7 64-Bit funktioniert, da hatte ich einige andere Karten getestet die NICHT funktioniert haben.

Sticks sind wirklich Müll, hatte mal vorrübergehend einen und dort hatte ich ständig Störungen und Verbindungsabbrüche.

Das ganze gehört btw ins Technikforum.


----------



## cErIaTz (20. Juni 2011)

also ich habe auch nen wlan stick und ich wohne in nem haus router is 2 stockwerke unter mir^^

ich habe 1 strich beim wlan und habe trozdem 700kb/ sek bei ner 6000 leitung.

das kommt aber nur weil ich einen sehr guten router und stick habe .

also es kommt ganz auf den stick und router an

und ja ich raide auch 25 er etc mit 20ms^^


----------



## frufoo (20. Juni 2011)

ich habe meinen schreibtisch umgestellt und spiele seit 5 tagen über wlan da ich auch keine lust hatte ein lan-kabel durch die ganze wohnung zu ziehen und kann keinen unterschied feststellen. finanziell macht es aber denke ich keinen unterschied da mich die wlan-karte auch 35&#8364; gekostet hat. zu pvp kann ich jetz nich viel sagen aber 10er bzw. 25er-raids spielen sich wie gehabt. 

bin auf jeden fall zufrieden mit der umstellung auf wlan... spielt sich alles wie zuvor


----------



## mristau (21. Juni 2011)

Ich verweise mal auf meinen Post im anderen Thread Mein Link


----------



## Zimpe (21. Juni 2011)

Ok, danke für die ganzen Antworten!
Ich werde es wohl mit dem Dlink USB Empfänger versuchen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (21. Juni 2011)

Zimpe schrieb:


> Ok, danke für die ganzen Antworten!
> Ich werde es wohl mit dem Dlink USB Empfänger versuchen.



Ich würde ebenfalls eine einbaubare PCI Version bevorzugen. Wenn du an den Stick dran kommst, dann bricht meist sofort das Signal ab.


----------



## Loony555 (21. Juni 2011)

Kommt auch immer ein wenig aufs Haus an. 

Im Wohnhaus meiner Eltern (gebaut Mitte der 80er Jahre - Stahlbetonwände und -decken) steht der Router im Erdgeschoss, 
hier kommt schon im 1.OG nichts mehr vom Wlan Signal an. Gar nichts mehr. Stichwort Faradayscher Käfig... 

Hier haben wir dann so ein DLink "Stromleitung-Netzwerk" installiert, und in jedem Stockwerk noch einen Wlan Router als Access Point eingerichtet,
der per Kabel am Dlink Stecker hängt. So kann man sich auch hier überall drahtlos verbinden.

Im Altbau meiner Freundin dagegen (alle Wände aus Backsteinen gemauert, Holzdecken) hat man überall im Haus dicke Empfang, sogar im Garten und auf der Strasse
noch fast voller Empfang.

Aber prinzipiell spricht gegen Zocken per Wlan-Stick überhaupt nichts, ich mache das schon seit vielen Jahren überall, wo ich wohne/wohnte/rumtreibe.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Juni 2011)

es gibt auch gut usb "sticks" mit antenne. würde zu so etwas greifen statt einer einbaukarte, aber auf keine fall so einen 10 euro stick der ne 1x1 mm antenne aufgelötet hat. den kansnt bei der entfernung vergessen. da verlier ich im holzhaus bei meinen eltern und 3m zum router schon die hälfte der leistung

http://www.wlan-shop24.de/products/de/WLAN-USB-Adapter/24-GHz-USB-WLAN-Adapter--ALFA-AWUS036H--54-MBit--1000mW.html
mit in der eu nicht genehmigter leistungmöglichkeit. als verwender bist du selbst dafür verwantworlich maximal 250mW einzustellen


----------



## Kaldreth (21. Juni 2011)

Da es finanziell kaum einen Unterschied macht würde ich auch zu einer Karte raten.

Zocken mit WLan ist grds kein Problem. Zocke sogar shooter online mit WLan und hab immer eine gute Latenz. Wie bereits erwähnt wurde liegt das aber auch am Signal und das wiederrum von sehr vielen Faktoren wie z.B. die Wände oder eventuelle Störsignale (nen Kumpel von mir verliert jedes Mal seine Internetverbindung wenn seine Freundin sich ein Körnerkissen in der Mikro warm macht  sehr lustig


----------



## xdave78 (21. Juni 2011)

Nimm echt lieber ne Karte.


----------



## Zimpe (21. Juni 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Nimm echt lieber ne Karte.



Leider schon zu spät, der USB Stick ist bestellt^^
Denke aber nicht, dass es Probleme geben wird, denn mit dem Laptop klappts ja auch wunderbar.


----------



## Arosk (21. Juni 2011)

Du wirst schon sehen ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Juni 2011)

> Allgemeines
> Marke:	D-Link
> Produkthöhe:	39 cm
> Produktbreite:	171 cm


bei der größe wirds schon gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber mal im ernst, der stick hat ne 2x1 mm große antenne, da reicht schon eine stahlstange in der wand und der empfang ist weg. viel spaß beim suchen nach gutem empfang


----------



## kdvub (21. Juni 2011)

Quatsch, Karte etc. 

Spiele selber aufm Noti, mit integriertem WLAN an 3 Standorten und funktioniert prima. Auch aufm (stationären) PC vom Mitbewohner, der mit Stick spielt, läufts supi!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Juni 2011)

ein latop hat auch 1-2 50-100cm lange antennen
bei dir leigen wahrscheinlich mit dem stick auch nicht 3 wände und ne ganze etage dazwischen.
man kann mitm stick druchaus glück haben, wenn der router genug kraft hat, wenn der aber auch nur nen mittelklasse gerät ist, wirds bei der entfernung je nach wandart (holz/stahlbeton) und kabelmenge schon düster


----------



## Zimpe (21. Juni 2011)

kdvub schrieb:


> Quatsch, Karte etc.
> 
> Spiele selber aufm Noti, mit integriertem WLAN an 3 Standorten und funktioniert prima. Auch aufm (stationären) PC vom Mitbewohner, der mit Stick spielt, läufts supi!



Wundert mich auch, dass hier fast nur über Wlan geschimpft wird. Aus meinem Freundeskreis habe ich bis jetzt auch nur gute Erfahrungen mitgeitelt bekommen (auch über mehrere Stockwerke)!
achja, ahbe mir nun auch doch diesen gekauft: http://www.amazon.de/Belkin-F7D4101de-W-LAN-USB-Adapter-schwarz/dp/B003EYJ6UE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1308679333&sr=8-1


----------



## muehe (21. Juni 2011)

es kann Probleme machen muss aber nich

auf jeden Fall anfälliger als normales LAN


----------



## Dracun (22. Juni 2011)

Also ich nutze zur Zeit den D-Link DWL G122 Rev. C und bin zufrieden ... bei Ego Shooter online en Ping von 30-40 .. ist okay ... über Kabel wär der sicher geringer .. aber das reicht erst mal 
War nur en bissel verstrackelt dat Ding unter Win 7 mit Original Treibern laufen lassen (aber auch nru weil der FTP Server von D.Link net ansprechbar war um den kagg runter zu zappen )
Aja eine dicke Altbauwand(Sand-Putz & rote Ziegelsteinmauer   ) zwischen mir und em Router


----------



## mristau (22. Juni 2011)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Da es finanziell kaum einen Unterschied macht würde ich auch zu einer Karte raten.
> 
> Zocken mit WLan ist grds kein Problem. Zocke sogar shooter online mit WLan und hab immer eine gute Latenz. Wie bereits erwähnt wurde liegt das aber auch am Signal und das wiederrum von sehr vielen Faktoren wie z.B. die Wände oder eventuelle Störsignale (nen Kumpel von mir verliert jedes Mal seine Internetverbindung wenn seine Freundin sich ein Körnerkissen in der Mikro warm macht  sehr lustig



Das mit der Mikrowelle ist aber auch ganz normal, wenn die zu nah am Router/PC steht, da die benutzten Mikrowellen in genau demselben Frequenzbereich sind wie W-Lan

Bei USB-Sticks ohne extra Antenne sollte man nur darauf achten, dass sie möglichst hoch stehen, nicht hinten an der Wand am Rechner, aber meistens sind dort ja Verlängerungskabel bei
Habe hier einen D-Link DWL G122, mein Bruder hatte nen 3Com und hatten nie Probleme damit, manche haben auch noch nen extra anschluss für ne antenne
Benutzen tu ich im Moment aber den Onboard bei meinem Netzteil, der ist intern direkt an 2 USB Ports angeschlossen und hat ne extra Antenne dran


----------

